# Kids voluntary fishing license.



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I have heard that when a kid puchase one of these voluntary fishing license's ($2), that the state gets about $9 in federal funding for fish and wildlife programs in return. Could anyone confirm this? If so, every kid that sets foot in my boat this year will be buying one, about 10 different kids!


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Cpt.Chaos said:


> I have heard that when a kid puchase one of these voluntary fishing license's ($2), that the state gets about $9 in federal funding for fish and wildlife programs in return. Could anyone confirm this? If so, every kid that sets foot in my boat this year will be buying one, about 10 different kids!


It's true. For every Michigan fishing license sold, including youth licenses, the state receives between $8 & $9 in federal funds.

_In 1950, the U.S. Congress passed a bill creating the Federal Aid in Sport Fish Restoration Program. The legislation, supported by conservationists, anglers, tackle manufacturers, and many others throughout the nation, was modeled after the Federal Aid in Wildlife Restoration Act of 1939._

_The Sport Fish Restoration Act created a 10 percent federal excise tax on certain fishing equipment, with proceeds to be used at the state level to improve sport fisheries. Sponsored by Senator Dingell from Michigan and Representative Johnson from Colorado, the Federal Aid in Sport Fish Restoration Program came to be known as the Dingell-Johnson Act._

_In 1984, Congress passed significant amendments to the bill, adding motorboat fuel, fish finders and other products to the list of taxed goods. These amendments more than tripled the funding for state sport fisheries programs. Sponsored by Senator Wallop from Wyoming and then-Representative Breaux from Louisiana, the Federal Aid program is now referred to as Wallop-Breaux or W-B. Amendments have added more money and provided for more motor boat project funding._

_The user pay concept is very important: as a condition of receiving the Federal Aid funds, states cannot use their state license dollars for any purpose other than sport fisheries or wildlife management. The penalty for diverting license dollars to other uses is severe  any state doing so would lose its Federal Aid funds! This is one reason why state legislatures have not used license dollars to fund other government functions._

_Forty percent of the funds collected each year are allocated to states based on the land and water area of the state, and sixty percent is based on the number of people who have purchased one or more fishing licenses. _


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

http://michigan.michigan.gov/som/0,1607,7-192-45414_45416-165073--,00.html


----------



## Ozzman (Apr 12, 2007)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
March 27, 2008

CONTACT:
Todd Grischke 517-373-1280
William Pemble 517-241-3725
Ann Wilson 906-228-6561

*DNR Makes Purchasing Youth Fishing Licenses Easier*

At the request of several sportfishing organizations, the Department of Natural Resources has announced changes that will make it easier to purchase a youth fishing license. Youth fishing licenses, for anglers under the age of 17, are voluntary and cost $2.

The DNR will now waive the parental signature requirement for a youth fishing license. This will make acquiring licenses easier for special event, group fishing organizers or youth fishing tournament sponsors. Now organizations can purchase the youth fishing licenses for any child participating in an event or tournament.

The DNR Sportcard, which is available for $1, is still required. The Sportcard, which takes the place of a Michigan Driver License, gives each youth an individual identification number in the DNR's retail sales system.

"Many organizations sponsor youth fishing programs throughout the summer months, and this change simplifies the process of purchasing licenses for all youth anglers involved in those programs," said DNR Fisheries Division Chief Kelley Smith. "Our goal is to make the purchase of a voluntary youth fishing license easier and more convenient, while at the same time encourage stewardship among our young anglers. Anglers should also keep in mind that the DNR receives a significant return of federal dollars for every license we sell, and those funds help manage the fisheries in our state."

Anyone interested in purchasing a youth fishing license must obtain the following information from each child: first name, last name, street address, city, state, zip code, height, weight, gender and birth date. Vendors will ask for this information prior to issuing a license.

Youth fishing licenses can be obtained at any retailer that sells DNR hunting and fishing licenses. A complete list of retailers is available online at the DNR Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnr, and then clicking on the orange Hunting and Fishing Licenses menu. Licenses also are available at all DNR[/COLOR]OperationsServiceCenters and some field offices.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

We went down to Lakeside today to purchase my son's license. Kind of touching, getting to see him sign his first "legal" document, then telling him he also had to put his last name also!....Why, don't you think he'll believe it isn't me?....:lol:


----------

